# Greetings and Salutations...



## cggorman (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I like the elipsis...


Might be easiest just to post a link to my Photobucket acct and let you all poke around and then ask questions. That's probably the best way to tell you who I am.

CGGorman - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

cggorman said:


> ...CGGorman - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


*Warning. Some pictures may not be appropriate for under-aged viewers. Parental Guidance Suggested. Not permitted in Arkansas, Tennessee, or Oklahoma.
*
Congratulations, cggorman, on the most cryptic New Member post in recent memory. If the above doesn't get people to view your album, I don't know what will.

Welcome to the Booth. Please review ControlBooth - FAQ: Content Policies before continuing.


----------



## cggorman (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, yeah...


I didn't think to warn anybody that some of those images may be PG-13. Shouldn't be anything R-rated, though.

Didn't really intend to be cryptic, just not real good at "small talk". I figure my PB account describes me better than I ever could in a few words.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

No harm, no fowl. Since you're having trouble... let's see, where's that list of interrogatories?... I can't find it, here's a new one:

1. Pirates or Ninjas?
2. Metric or Imperial?
3. 120 or 220?
4. Leatherman or Gerber?
5. Analog or digital?

6. Cedar Point or King's Island?
7. Ever seen a show at Niswonger Performing Arts Center ?


----------



## cggorman (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Neither. Either. Or both. Depends on the situation. 
2. Either. I own both old and new cars and work as an engineer in a multinational corp. Metric is easier.
3. 120...220...320...whatever it takes.
4. Leatherman Wave on my hip as I type this.
5. Kinda prefer analog for most things, but digital sure has improved home theater.
6. King's Island by a mile.
7. Kinda. Never paid for admission, but my kids go to school there and one of my good friends is a stage manager there. Nice venue for such a small town.

You must be familiar with the area.


----------

